# BV-01 by Alessandro Pacciani



## Brian G Turner (Nov 8, 2005)

From Computer Arts magazine:



> To launch *3D World*'s new section showcasing the work of students and independent animators, we talk to the young Italian hotshot responsible for BV-01, a five-minute blast of urban robot coolness



http://www.computerarts.co.uk/in_depth/features/bv-01_by_alessandro_pacciani

Watch the short movie here:
http://www.pacciani.com/robot/

A pretty good piece of independent film work...


----------



## Dachux (Nov 9, 2005)

oh! That was great!  
thx, for these links...

nod, you all must see it!


----------



## kyektulu (Nov 17, 2005)

*Great links thanks Brian*


----------

